What Do Pilots (Actually) Do on Long Flights? - camtarn
======
hourislate
On really long flights they typically do administrative work and monitor
instrumentation. They chat with each other and basically look out the window.
It is an incredibly boring job since the aircraft is on autopilot for the
majority of time.

------
borkt
Change into pajamas and tell stories

------
pcvarmint
Post questions on HN

